# ترنيمة لو مجروح لبولس ملاك وفايزة ناثان و هايدي منتصر و تحكي عن البابا كيرلس و علي اكثر من سرفر



## أبن البابا (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*† بـــــســــم الأب والأبــــن والروح الـقـدس الإلــه الواحـد †*​ 

*آمـــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــن*​ 

*

*​

*حصريـــــــــــــــا *​

*علي طريق يسوع وبس و مــع كيرو *​ 
​​​*ترنيمة لو مجروح لإلهك نادى*​ 
*ترنيمة روووعة فعلا*​ 
*وبتحكى عن البابا كيرلس*​ 
*وبصوت المرنمين الرائعين اوى*​ 
*الشماس بولس ملاك*​ 
*وهايدى منتصر*​ 
*كلمات:*
*لو مجـــروح لإلهك نادى*
*لفين هتروح غير حضن الفادى ؟*
*هيخفف جرحك وتلاقى فرحك*
*والرب يسامحك بشفاعة البابا*​ 
*ترنيمة جااامد قوى قوى*​ 
*يالا نحملها دلوقتي ونقول راينا فيها ايه *​ 
*

*​ 



*Quality |:| 128 Kbps*
*Format |:| MP3*
*Size |:| 3.45 MB*​ 


*

*​ 

*




 تحميل الشريط



*
*



*
اختر السرفر المفضل لديك​ 




 مباشر​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
*مستني الردود*
*لو انو مردتوش متستنوش الحصريات بقا*​ 



 ​ 

*أخوكم : *
*كيرلس أبن البابا*​


*اذكروني في صلواتكم*​ 




​


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا للترانيم ولمجهودك العدرا معاااك​*


----------



## ayman adwar (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## الهامي فهمي (23 مارس 2014)

*elhamy_fm******.com*

للاسف اي من سيرفر التربيمة لايعمل وشكرا


----------

